# Best Finish Winner



## indianbelters

Hi All
I want to say thanks to John and his team for another amazing waxstock!
Also thanks to Slim's for the bag of goodies and trophy
My A4 won the trophy for best finish, been to every waxstock so far but was the first time I entered show and shine, was truly gobsmacked when my name was called out!!
Here are a few pics of the A4
A4 by Vik Patel, on Flickr
A4 by Vik Patel, on Flickr
A4 by Vik Patel, on Flickr
A4 by Vik Patel, on Flickr


----------



## Cookies

I didn't get to Waxstock this year, so didn't see your car in person. I must say, though, it looks really incredible!!

Congratulations, buddy. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD

Congrats on the win. Your car and finish are both stunning 


Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyH38

Congratulations on your win car looks superb


----------



## fethead

Congrats on winning bud. Flawless paint. Well done.

Richard (BMW 335D runner up in best finish)


----------



## camerashy

The finish up close was very impressive


----------



## kdot

:argie:


----------



## Stoner

Looks stunning - well deserved win :thumb:


----------



## dazzlers82

Well done mate, car looks great


----------



## Kam09

I remember seeing this, it did look good :buffer:


----------



## chongo

Dave (camerashy) told me to go and have a look at your car to see the finish on it and boy was he right:argie: great car but a lovely finish on your paint:thumb:


----------

